# Beech supply, Gloucestershire



## stev (11 Apr 2019)

Hi,

I used to get all of my Beech from Oscar Windebank near Bath but they sadly closed recently. I'm looking for recommendations for supply of Beech or similar hardwood for making painted furniture within sensible driving distance of Cirencester.

Ideally I'd like a place who operates in a similar fashion to Windebank's who would let me select my own timber without breathing down my neck and also won't insist on providing their own interpretation of my cutting list which invariably results in 50% more timber than is required.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Apr 2019)

Hi Steve,

Have a look here. Just scroll down for your county and scroll right to get any comments from forum members.

HTH,

Neil


----------



## _lotusbleu (11 Apr 2019)

Might be worth looking in to Clarks Wood - they recently moved from Bristol to Newport.


----------



## Yojevol (11 Apr 2019)

Just had a look at Vasterns at Wootton Bassett website. Beech not mentioned but they may have something suitable, eg ash. I tried to get some beech about 10 years ago and eventually found some at Good Bros. near Leominster, but it was the last of their stock as there was no demand for it these days.
Brian


----------



## Student (11 Apr 2019)

A bit of a way from the north of Gloucestershire but not too far if you're in the south of the county, Robbins Timber in Bristol sell a wide range of sizes of beech. Further afield, Interesting Timbers, south of Bath, sell thick planks of waney edged beech.


----------



## stev (11 Apr 2019)

Thank you for the help team. I'll start checking out the list.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndyT (12 Apr 2019)

If you are in the right bit of Glos, Wentwood Timber near Newport isn't too far.
Definitely self selection, from priced boards arranged by species and thickness.
Several mentions on here so do a forum search.

http://www.wentwoodtimbercentre.co.uk


----------



## gog64 (13 Apr 2019)

About Wentworth, they do have beech there sometimes. The people there are friendly and helpful and generally the timber is priced OK. But, a word of caution. I've been there a few times and the last time the rooms were a little bare and I couldn't find anything I was after. Possibly they are too successful! I'd recommend phoning first to see if they have what you want to save a wasted trip - it's a very nice area though, well worth visiting. One other word of caution, they don't really "sort" the wood before putting it out, it's very much buyer beware. I've had some lovely stuff and some rubbish. On my last visit, desperate to come away with something, I picked up a chestnut board. Completely my own fault for just grabbing it without a proper look, but when I got it back to the workshop I found that there was literally no usable timber in the board at all.


----------



## Turnr77 (14 Apr 2019)

Not used them myself yet but try Rosewood sawmill at Winchcombe. I know of someone that had some nice reasonably priced Oak from them. Beech not specifically listed on their website but worth a phone call.
https://www.rosewoodsawmills.co.uk

Nick


----------

